# Croc savages dentist in fishing boat attack



## News Bot (May 31, 2011)

A DENTIST fought off a crocodile that leaped into his small boat and sank its teeth into his chest while he fished in remote waters.












*Published On:* 31-May-11 12:02 PM
*Source:* By staff writers via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

Maybe the poor Crock just wanted a flossing PMSL


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

If there was a larger boat that they had access to in the same body of water, why would they have a crack in a small boat in croc infested water?


----------



## jham66 (May 31, 2011)

Lots of possible reasons. Could be a shallow or narrow entrance to the fishing area. The larger boat may be the mother ship with all the sleeping arrangements, galley etc. You can't take those up mangrove creeks unless the creek is 4m deep, would be a bit of a pain to have to turn around on a shallow tide too. It is a very common way to fish up north. Usually you will have a large boat that sleeps 10 or more people, a fleet of five dinghy and a couple of 5-6m centre consoles to head to the reef if the weather is fine or inclination is there. Google barra boat in google images and see the kind of boats you get.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 31, 2011)

could be he just hates dentists like most of us?


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 31, 2011)

'You want to charge me HOW MUCH to fix my teeth?!' hahaha


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

wow what a legend , keep on fishing keep on fishing lol


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

jham66 said:


> Lots of possible reasons. Could be a shallow or narrow entrance to the fishing area. The larger boat may be the mother ship with all the sleeping arrangements, galley etc. You can't take those up mangrove creeks unless the creek is 4m deep, would be a bit of a pain to have to turn around on a shallow tide too. It is a very common way to fish up north. Usually you will have a large boat that sleeps 10 or more people, a fleet of five dinghy and a couple of 5-6m centre consoles to head to the reef if the weather is fine or inclination is there. Google barra boat in google images and see the kind of boats you get.


 
Sign me up, that would be an awesome holiday.


----------



## SteveNT (May 31, 2011)

We had a 2.5 meter salty dive out of the mangroves into the tiny gap between the bank and our 3 meter tinny last weekend. Had another one same size that stayed put and I didnt even see it until we were eyeball to eyeball at less than a meter distance. If he had leapt the only place he could have gone was in the boat with us! He stayed put but it got the old heart racing. Price you pay for crabbing in a tiny creek on the bottom of a low tide. (got heaps of fat muddies though so all's well that ends well.)


----------



## sarah_m (May 31, 2011)

Ironic that the attack happened in Secure Bay.....


----------



## SteveNT (May 31, 2011)

Our little adventure was at Fright Point ha ha!


----------

